# [SOLVED] ps2 eye toy driver



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hay,

I have recently purchased a ps2 eye toy for my ps2. It plugs into my usb port of my ps2 so i had an idea of connecting up to my computer. I plugged it in and when my computer turned on a found new hardware wizard came up and asked to search for driver and all that. It didnt find a driver so I would like to know where i could find a driver for it.

The full name of the device is Logitech eye toy usb camera


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Usually, most of the USB drivers can be found on the windows installation disk. Did you pay attention to what it was looking for? Did you install the software for it prior to plugging it in?


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

ok then for starters i have posted in this forum to find software and i have checked the windows xp disk and there is no drivers on it to intall for my device.


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

do you have the required memory pack for the Play Station 2.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi nickelodeon

You might look here and see if one of the cameras listed looks like your camera.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm?page=downloads/categories&CRID=1794&countryid=19&languageid=1

Since this was released for the ps2 and is new there may not be any software released for it to run in a PC. BOL


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

i have been there and the driver is not listed there. What is a ps2 memory pack?


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

It's a sony not Logitech

http://news.gaminghorizon.com/media/1052865599.html?&atz=1


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

check this out, doesn't sound like a driver has been made for it, but this person's pc regognized the camera, might try some logitech web cam drivers, or some generic ones.

pronute memory pack?? you mean the cards or something new??


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

This eye toy is actually a controller more then a camera you have to store the custom controller setting on on this 8MB Memory pack and the drivers are on the games disk that came with Eye Toy


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Yes pronute

But nickelodeon is looking for drivers that will let him use it on his PC. I don't think there are any available. Why would Sony sell it for the PC when they are primarily interested in selling PS2s?


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

oh got confused, I thought it was for PS2, since it a PS2 controller, however you can do it but only the video will work, the controller part is on the PS2 games, the video portion on a PC will be very limited and chopy, why not just get a web camera.


----------



## amandaxx5 (Jul 21, 2003)

alot of people have this eye toy ,surely the concept is the same. it still is a camera after all. if the camera was not at all going to work then why would the pc reconise it


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amandaxx5:_
> *alot of people have this eye toy ,surely the concept is the same. it still is a camera after all. if the camera was not at all going to work then why would the pc reconise it *


Because it's for a PS2 not a PC, yes it has USB, and it's a camera and the PC may even recognize it as a camera, however the firmware needs a translator to communicate with the camera, Computer and OS this translator is called a driver, Sony made this custom camera/ controller for the PS2, so it's a little like building a car model kit with instructions that are written in Japanese, you know it's a car and the instruction are for the car, however you can't read Japanese so you have to stop right there. You may even write a message on top of the box stating, I could not find a translator, assembly must stop


----------



## brutalitaria (Aug 9, 2003)

am i wrong in thinking that the driver for the cam is the firmware. I was under the impresion that the driver is the nice piece ore code that alows the pc to talk to the relavent hardware (like recieving the instructions in japenese and the having the translation instructions so you can build the damn car) My point being is that is made by logitech not sony and the very fact the the pc correctly identifies it as such then it is v likely that there is a driver out there somewhere


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

well let me know if you find a driver then.


thanks


----------



## mig selv (Aug 17, 2003)

i have been looking for a driver but i didnt find anyone. i send a email to playstation about a driver. now im waiting for a reply


----------



## Spyd (Aug 18, 2003)

Please do not say something if you're not really sure that it's true.
People came here looking for reliable information, so please read a bit before saying something stu... errr... uninformed.

1. The EyeToy is a PC webcam with a USB microphone.
2. The EyeToy is manufactured by Logitech.
3. The PS2 doesn't need any driver for the camera, nor it's stored in the memory card. The games that will support the camera have the direct suport built in, so there's no need of drivers.
4. There's no "official" drivers from logitech, and I tried to use some from the driver pack downloadeable from Logitech's website, and it's almost impossible, because the driver installer doesn't let you to extract the files needed to do a manual installation, and stops saying "there's no compatible webcam connected"
5. With Windows XP the USB microphone uses standard drivers, and it can be used flawlessly.
6. The "controller" that somebody says doesn't exist. This "controller" is the PS2 taking video and comparing frame by frame the video taken to see what is moving and using this data for the game. This is perfectly feasible to do with an average PC with a webcam.
7. I don't have a webcam. I had one, but now it's obsolete and I can't make it work under XP. That's why I'm also looking for a driver for PC to the EyeToy, to use it as my webcam.

That's all.

If you find a driver, please post your findings in this thread!


----------



## lanky999 (Aug 23, 2003)

Has anybody got a DVD drive, if so, they may be able to put the Eyetoy disk into your DVD drive on your PC and find the Driver on there. I don't know whether this will work, but it is worth a try.


----------



## mig selv (Aug 17, 2003)

i have triede it but ther wasnt any drivers 8(


----------



## elemental (Jun 21, 2004)

I was looking to find a dirver so that the eye toy would work just last night. Tired here first and unfortunately no lucj however, i found this site and this two links that give you step by step instructions on how to make it work. It did work and it is all good
hope it helps
http://www.ionstorm.co.uk/files/eyetoy_as_webcam.php

http://www.ionstorm.co.uk/files/sairuk/index.shtml


----------



## mig selv (Aug 17, 2003)

my eyetoy works with my PC! its really cool!

thank you for the help!    :up:


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hey i tried to do the driver thing but it didnt work for me. Could someone please attach the driver file because i tried dl from the kurve.com website but it said that the file was corrupt. Thankyou.


----------



## elemental (Jun 21, 2004)

have you tried donwloading the driver from

http://support.dlink.com/

make sure you get this one
D-Link DSB-C310 (Rev B1)

don't quite understand why it's not working it seemed really easy and straight forward. ho hum, good luck


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

ok all better. After the many months this thread has been up it has been finally resolved. THANKYOU ALLLLL


----------



## jwiscool (Aug 16, 2004)

Go to D-Link corporation site for driver downloads pick product dsb from list then pick c310 Download win98 or other. You need win-zip file to open. Go to ov159 file properties remove read only then modify file so the eye toy can be used. I have found this information on another forum so search for it as I can't remember which one.Sorry but it can be done.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

sorry what r u talking about?


----------



## jwiscool (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry I was in a rush. From what I read I thought your fellow forum user hadn't solved the problem of how to get the Eye toy to work as a web cam on the PC. I recently had to format my drive and the copy I made of the prog no longer works ie the info file ov519 within the downloaded file from The D-Link corporations which needs to be modified to run The Eye Toy. So I'm still searching, I remember somthing about the Eye Toy number makes a difference. Put me right if I make sense. I thought helping you get as far as me would help. Found answer http://www.ionstorm.co.uk/files/sairuk/index.shtml


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

i installed the driver. It worked well and then after i reset my computer I couldnt connect to the internet anymore. I did a system restore to before the driver was installed and I can connect to the internet. How is installing a driver for a webcam affecting my internet connection?


----------



## jwiscool (Aug 16, 2004)

Is your internet connection using the usb. check that your system device manager for highlighted problems. If connection is through the usb, disconnect before searching for the eye toy in new hardware. I had a problem with my connection due to not disconnect my modem from the usb port. I think it changed my hub to a audio device. 

Sorry if this is a bit sketchy but I don't make notes of how I solve my problems.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

nah my internet isnt using the usb. If it helps, my internet is ADSL.


----------



## K-Bloch (Oct 23, 2004)

This is the link: http://boards.ign.com/message.asp?topic=52569815&replies=10&ui=cb_post_01
(to give proper credit to "gantz"  )

What I found was almost exactly the same but one slight difference. Just open my attachment and there's instructions, I added that little bit at the end to help speed up the process and ensure that it's done right. By the way, I've had no problems with my install, and it looks great on my PC!


----------

